

Encryptr Zero-Knowledge System Based Password Manager for Linux - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/encryptr-zero-knowledge-system-based-password-manager-for-linux

======
drKarl
Looks interesting but 2 concerns:

1) On the releases
([https://github.com/devgeeks/Encryptr/releases](https://github.com/devgeeks/Encryptr/releases))
it supports many platforms, but it seems to be only the client, being the
server only offered as a cloud solution. It would be much more appealing if
the source code of the server was also open source and you could host it on
your own server

2) It claims to be zero-knowledge and suggests you to store your credit-card
information and passwords there. Going back to point 1, if you could self-host
it you could trust it more, but if you can't how can you know that it's not a
very elaborate honey-pot to make the tin-foil crowd give up their most
valuable secrets and data, including credit-card info and passwords?

